# Air suspension on Nuevo



## Grahamandjenny (Sep 16, 2019)

we recently had AirRide Air suspension fitted to our Autosleeper Nuevo. Gave a much improved ride and handling and also increased rear ground clearance, eliminating 'sag'. Additional benefit is that you can adjust the height in the cab to level on site. Very pleased with results
Graham & Jenny


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 25, 2019)

Great job


----------



## argoose (Sep 25, 2019)

They are well worth the money.


----------

